# Different camo patterns



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I once heard that it was actually better if you wore 2 different camo patterns. Just wondering what you guys think. I have an all mossy oak break up set, and for christmas I got a better realtree ap jacket. Has anyone tried two different camo patterns, let me know! thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There is no animal in the world that would ever be able to tell the difference unless you move around...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Sasha and Abby said:


> There is no animal in the world that would ever be able to tell the difference unless you move around...


concur :thumb:


----------

